#  Erste Hilfe >   kleines essensstück in lunge geraten. welche folgen kann das haben? >

## micha8589

Guten Abend,
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich hab gerade beim tv gucken ein Gummibärchen gegessen, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ein winziges Stück in die luftröhre und dann in die Lunge gekommen ist. Da ich gerade erkältet bin huste ich e die ganze zeit u deshalb weis ich jetzt nicht ob wirklich etwas in die Lunge geraten ist. Hab weder atemnot noch sonstige Beschwerden. Ich dachte, ich frage lieber mal bei Leuten die sich auskennen...ich merke aber grade ein komischen Gefühl auf der rechten Seite, wo meiner Meinung nach der rechte lungenflügel zuende ist. Das kann jetz aber auch Einbildung sein... 
Lg

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sollte das wwirklich so sein (!) wird sich daraus eine Lungenentzündung bilden.
Wenn du also sorge hast dann ab zum Arzt mit Dir.
Erkläre ihm die Situation.

----------


## micha8589

Ok ich gab seitdem keine Beschwerden...aber Gesetz dem fall...wie lang würde es dauern bis sich eine Lungenentzündung entwickelt?

----------


## mango1989

Nein, also soweit ich weiß, kommt es nicht zwingend direkt zu einer Lungenentzündung. Warum glaubst du, dass etwas in die Lunge gekommen ist? Merkst du es nicht sofort? Eigentlich hustet man sofort, wenn etwas in die Lunge gerät, bis der "Fremdkörper" raus ist. Leute mit einer Schluckstörung merken es nicht und ja, das kann zu einer Lungenentzündung führen, weil es öfter passiert. Ein Stückchen Gummibärchen oder ein Stückchen Brot sollten eigentlich nichts großes bewirken. Ansonsten würde sich bei dir innerhalb weniger Tage eine Lungenentzündung entwickeln, soweit ich weiß.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Micha,
hast du nun inzwischen was unternommen oder geht es dir wieder gut?

----------

